# Hiii from Arkansas!



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi there! =) I'm Abby, I live in north central Arkansas. I have 9 horses, and have been riding my entire life. I rode western until 2007, but in 2007 I was _finally_ able to find an english instructor and I began my dream of learning to ride english! (My area is absolutely nothing but rodeo and barrel racing.) English is now my main discipline. I'm a Senior in High School, preparing for the adventure of college... I plan on attending out of state. Georgetown College in Georgetown, KY is looking very probable at the moment. 

I used to love being a member of horse forums. I really like to read and learn from others, and also lend a helping hand when I can. But sadly the forum I used to be a regular member at became rather overrun with spam bots... so after being forum-less for a while, I started a search for another forum that I might find to be as nice and cozy as my old one. =) I'm hoping I have found it here!

I know everyone likes pictures, so here are my ponies. =)









UA Strait Up Details, AKA "Jack". He is a QH Appendix yearling, he'll turn two on May 2nd. =)









Rocky, an 11 year old Paint gelding. He is my main riding horse. I have started him English since I started lessons.









Chuck, a 30-some year old Missouri Fox Trotter gelding. He's the kind of horse you can put a small child and trust him not to do a thing, even if you lit a firecracker under his tail.









Buford, a 9 year old Tennessee Walking Horse gelding.









Darlin, a 20 year old mare - the only mare we have. 









Cheeto, a 30 year old Tennessee Walking Horse. He is the baby of the mare I learned to ride on years ago, Penny.









Poker, a Tennessee Walking Horse/QH cross. He's Cheeto's brother, only a couple years older than him. Poker was a baby that accompanied Penny when my dad bought her.









Toby, my mom's horse, a 9 year old Racking horse. This picture defines him perfectly... :-|









Peanut, a Belgian stallion. My grandfather used Belgian drafts as workhorses back in the day, and Peanut is the last of his herd. 

And for good measure... here's Jack and I. =)









Hope to see you around!


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Helloooooo!

Just call me Cassidy. Goes with my user name. I'm from Arkansas to! West Fork to be exact. I'm wanting to start English riding but right now i'm into getting my horse to barrel races. 

I love your horse Jack. Very very nice horse, and Peanut. LOVE LOVE LOVE. All your horses are good looking. This horse forum is fantastic. You'll like it here. 

So start your posting and thread making. You won't be overran with spam bot here or at least i haven so you probably won't either. 

Have a good day, BYE!


----------



## StrikinHigh (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Cassidy! Nice to meet ya!
I was amazed by all of the threads of posters from Arkansas on the Meet the Community board. I'm used to being the only Arkansan around!


----------



## Serelin (Jun 16, 2013)

More Arkansans! I'm from around Central Arkansas, as well! I have 3 horses, but one is legally mine and the other two are legally my grandpa's. Spirit, Rocky, and now Roani.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey guys! So glad to see more hillbillies posting!

Welcome to the forum and I can't wait to hear more about your adventures.
I'm up above I-40 in the Ozark National Forest, a trail rider. Love this state, love this area, and so glad there are more of us on here!


----------



## Serelin (Jun 16, 2013)

FlyGap said:


> Hey guys! So glad to see more hillbillies posting!
> I'm up above I-40 in the Ozark National Forest, a trail rider. Love this state, love this area, and so glad there are more of us on here!


I'm happy there are more people from Arkansas here x3 I wonder if there's a meet up group for riding or just talking over horses! ;w; Wish there was


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh another Lazarus thread ..


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Great! love photos! welcome to the forum!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nice herd of horses I love the Belgium


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! Great pics and beautiful horses!!


----------



## thatkrayz (Apr 3, 2013)

Ohhh lovely! Anyone from NWA? My lovely mare is stationed in Tontitown/Springdale with me. Would love to have more people to ride with!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

you should check out your local horse clubs


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## zarra19 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Enjoyed your post*

Hi Abby....I too live in Arkansas, the northwestern part of the state...I just joined the forum today and was looking at the community of members when I came across your post....Loved the pictures of your beautiful horses...
I am a 70 year old woman who has just purchased a 19 year old Peruvian...Previously had a Fox Trotter who passed away about 4 years ago. Talked my husband into letting me get this horse. He is small, about 13 hands, which makes it easy for me to get on. and he is very smooth...My only problem is he is sometimes a little hard to catch without a feed bucket. And doesn't like to be sprayed for flies...I am working with both these problems...
I was hoping you were coming to the U of A next year as I live near Fayetteville...Have a granddaughter attending there.
Again....truly enjoyed hearing about you and your horses....
ml


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Guys, this post is from 2011 and the OP hasn't even logged on in almost a year :wink:.


----------

